# Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a set of 17" Avus' from a S4 that I am going to be putting on my A4 shortly, and want peoples opinions on colour scheme.
The car is a 2000 A4, Black Magic Paint. Smoked Tails and markers. 
The car is not tinted yet, but I will likely be going with a 30-35 on it, because I want to cut down the heat, but not ruin night time vis.
here is a shot of the car with the Avus' stock








here are the colour scheme's to vote on
1.) Graphite Grey Face with Black Insets and Barrel








2.) All Black








3.) Black Face with Grey Insets and Barrel


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont see pink anywhere?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

This is for my A4, not your Rocco. If your Looking for Funky Colours, Mario has a set of Rep RS6's in Highway Orange.


----------



## mlowmk5 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have those on my car too and painted them GOOOOLLLLLDDD!! But out of your selection Id say graphite would look good. You think they will look better as a single color or you like the two tone wheels?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (mlowmk5)*

I am not sure which will look best, as I love Black rims, but Black rims on a Black Car, with even a light tint, and Smoked Tails and Blacked out Markers might be a little much, so my next choice is the Graphite, but since I had photochop open I decided to try a few different ideas and see what they looked like.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (OntITTech)*

hmm I thought we had a clear cut Leader, but It is getting closer than I thought


----------



## PlatinumMKVJetta (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

I'd do 5% all around and all black IMO, I've got 5% and I can see just fine, other than people in wheel chairs, old African American ladies, and small mammals. But realistically those are worth the most points any way


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (PlatinumMKVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumMKVJetta* »_I'd do 5% all around and all black IMO, I've got 5% and I can see just fine, other than people in wheel chairs, old African American ladies, and small mammals. But realistically those are worth the most points any way
















You do realize anything greater than 15 on the front is Illegal








The problem with Limo tints is that I do a lot of night driving, and with the Auto Dim rear view and side view mirrors the tint really mucks with them and screws up how well you can see things behind you.


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

You can always turn off the autodimming...it is an option


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (CurbKiller)*

I don't believe it is on the 2000. Unless by turning it off you mean pulling the fuse LOL or changing a bit somewhere within Vagcom. I like the autodimming actually







its going to be a 30/35 all the way around once I get cash to do it LOL.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

too much black man. i'd make ur lights either a crimson red or some kind of red and clear... you can't have black on black on black... that would just look tacky and be HOT as hell in the sun...
I'd go with graphite wheels, black paint, red tail lights, and MAYBE black out my headlights... or get those new chrome looking ones... you just need to really offset the overwhelmingly blackhole-ish look.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_too much black man. i'd make ur lights either a crimson red or some kind of red and clear... you can't have black on black on black... that would just look tacky and be HOT as hell in the sun...
I'd go with graphite wheels, black paint, red tail lights, and MAYBE black out my headlights... or get those new chrome looking ones... you just need to really offset the overwhelmingly blackhole-ish look.

Thats the Fine Line I am trying to Walk. I love the look of the black, but I don't want to "murder out" the car.
The Tails are a Light Tint, Not a total Black out, and the Headlights are HID E-Code Halo Projectors which have the black inside instead of the Chrome
Here are shots of the Front and Rear
















The thing about the Black paint is it's the Volcano Black Pearl, so in the sun it doesn't look black LOL. 
I am about 3/4 of the way through cleaning the old paint off, and then I have to fix up some rash on the lip and on the face of one of the rims. I figure I should be ready for paint in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

graphite then, with black inserts. deff would like nice and keep u from being too crazy dark. and ur in Ontario so the head isnt an issue.
nice lights btw. flows well.
claybar ur car, wax it then take tons of pics of it with ur fresh wheels. should look nice.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_graphite then, with black inserts. deff would like nice and keep u from being too crazy dark. and ur in Ontario so the head isnt an issue.
nice lights btw. flows well.
claybar ur car, wax it then take tons of pics of it with ur fresh wheels. should look nice.

LOL heat isn't quite as bad as in FL (Both Temp and Police) but it can still get hot








and Thanks on the Lights. I had the OEM Valeo HIDs in it, and didn't like how much chrome there was on the front end, thus the new lights and Blackout grille surround.
I will definitely be getting pics once its done, the only problem is there are a number of scratches a little too deep to come out, and a few minor spots where the previous owner used the Brilliant Black pen. Eventually it is getting resprayed, but it is staying Volcano Black as it looks so nice when clean and sunny.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

TTT.
Done Stripping, now to repair the rash and the curbed lip.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

Well Black Face with the Graphite Insets and Barrels won, and Personally I think it looks better too. Just finishing up the first coat of the Black (Colour Matched for the Ebony Pearl on the Car) and I am very happy with the outcome so far. A bit of a PITA to do with a detailing airbrush, but for the finer details it worked out beautifully. Hopefully will have Pics up shortly.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Vote: Which Colour Scheme should I go with (OntITTech)*

well here are some pics from the Process.
The JB Weld to fix the torn lip
















Primed and ready to Paint








What they Looked like Originally








What they look like Now. The Paint is still wet in these pics, so I know it looks a little blotchy, but Urethane Paint is weird that way. looks much better once dry.
















Trying to Show the Grey/Black








Center Caps. The Inner Ring will be grey and the Audi Logo will remain chrome.


----------

